# Links in HTML Formatted message won't open in Outlook 2003



## mcnearcj (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm running XP SP2 and Office 2003 SP2. I've checked for updated on both windows update and office update (none available). My problem is when I'm viewing an HTML message in Outlook 2003 the links will not work. I've checked the Phishing settings and automatic download settings and tried every combination. I've disabled Norton internet security, which is the only AV/Spyware/Malware blocker I have installed. I ran adaware and came up with nothing besides cookies. This problem doesn't effect plain text messages only HTML messages. Using Thunderbird isn't an option b/c the user of the computer is pretty much set on Outlook and is accustomed to that. If anyone has any ideas please please please throw them at me!

PS - I'm not sure if this is related but when I click on tools > office update I get a "error launching browser" message. IE7 is set to default and opens links in everything else but those HTML messages.

Thanks,
Corey


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hyperlinks in messages stop working (Outlook Express )


If clicking a hyperlink in Outlook Express appears to do nothing at all, there are likely one or more registered file associations that are configured incorrectly. To repair the associations:

1. Open My Computer and click Folder Options on the Tools menu.
2. Click the File Types tab.
3. Select URL:Hypertext Transfer Protocol in the list of registered file types.
4. Click the Advanced button (Windows XP), or the Edit button (other versions).
5. In the list of Actions, select open and then click the Edit button.
6. The Application used to perform action box should contain this, including quotation marks:
“C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe” -nohome
If instead it contains a short name version of that path, or an incorrect path, change it to the above.
7. Click OK, click OK.
8. Repeat steps 3-7 for the file type URL:Hypertext Transfer Protocol with Privacy.
9. Click OK to close the Folder Options window.
http://www.insideoe.com/problems/bugs.htm


___________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hyperlinks do not work in Outlook Express after you upgrade to Internet Explorer 7


http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/929867


OR:
Tools, Internet Options, Programs
Make IE the default browser with a check in the bottom box.

Tools, Internet Options, Advanced
Use the RIES feature at the bottom. (Reset IE Settings).


----------



## mcnearcj (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you! I won't be able to try this until Friday but I hope it works.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Keep me posted plz


----------



## mcnearcj (Apr 28, 2007)

Neither of those solutions worked. Just to remind you I am using outlook 2003 not express. I'm trying a repair install right now. I will let you know how that works out. Thanks again

Corey


----------



## mcnearcj (Apr 28, 2007)

I have fixed the problem. Why this fixed it? I have no clue.

1. Uninstalled IE7
2. Outlook gave the error "hlink.dll is not compatible with this version of outlook" or something to that nature.
3. I searched my computer for the file and found the file wasn't in the system32 folder so I took a wild guess and copied it to there and then ran:
Regsvr32 %SystemRoot%\System32\hlink.dll
4. Clicked on a link in outlook and IE6 opened the link like it should.
4. Reinstalled IE7 and it still worked.

Maybe not the only way to fix this but it did work for me. I'll post if any problems come up.

Thanks
Corey


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

> Neither of those solutions worked. Just to remind you I am using outlook 2003 not express.


GACK !!! My bad 



> I have fixed the problem. Why this fixed it? I have no clue.
> 
> 1. Uninstalled IE7
> 2. Outlook gave the error "hlink.dll is not compatible with this version of outlook" or something to that nature.
> ...


Your solution was a pretty good workaround, not sure what or how the file got pooched and out of its original location but it was pretty smart on your end to know to re-register it , good job


----------



## mcnearcj (Apr 28, 2007)

I can only guess that it was caused by spyware. I removed a ton of it a few weeks back and it fits the time line on when this problem started.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Try to provide that type of information in your threads, it really helps us to resolve your issue in a timely manner. We are blind to anything that happens to your system unless it is written for us to ponder.

Hope to see you on the boards


----------

